# Public land dove



## TURKINATOR56

Anyone know when the drawing is scheduled for the opening day dove fields?


----------



## Riverduck11

My experience is they usually only post this about a week or so in advance. I called last season for Spring Valley about 3 weeks before and they said the drawing would be released shortly. I never saw anything online so I called about 10 days out and they said they already did it but forgot to post online. I was a little bummed. I will be calling more often this season. 

Post back if you hear.


----------



## TURKINATOR56

Riverduck11 said:


> My experience is they usually only post this about a week or so in advance. I called last season for Spring Valley about 3 weeks before and they said the drawing would be released shortly. I never saw anything online so I called about 10 days out and they said they already did it but forgot to post online. I was a little bummed. I will be calling more often this season.
> 
> Post back if you hear.


I'll check with them at Indian ck. And if I find out I'll post


----------



## M R DUCKS

Any Dove Hunting reports ?


----------



## Riverduck11

I ended up Hunting East Fork as I could not attend the draw. I was hunting mid day, so not peak time, but I was very disappointed. There was virtually no food in the fields and very few doves. Only saw 8 doves in 3.5 hours. I shot 1!

Hunting Private land on Sunday and Monday.


----------



## fishingful

I hunted private land. If I would have shot better I would have done better. Lost one that sailed into the soy been field. I missed as many as i shot. Went through a box and a 1/4 of shells. I did get one double on a shot. They are fast lol.

Only had one flock of geese in the sky today. But lots of doves around.


----------



## TURKINATOR56

Limted out opening day at paint ck. Shot another limit day 2 same field. Lots of hunters opening day, not very many day 2. Birds are pretty shot up now on public land, hopes up for some migrants to fly down here from Cleveland later


----------



## Fish With Teeth

fishingful said:


> I hunted private land. If I would have shot better I would have done better. Lost one that sailed into the soy been field. I missed as many as i shot. Went through a box and a 1/4 of shells. I did get one double on a shot. They are fast lol.
> 
> Only had one flock of geese in the sky today. But lots of doves around.
> View attachment 218334


Do you eat pigeons. Not a problem if you don't. I know they are an invasive species. I just wondered if you ate them?


----------



## Fish With Teeth

Hunted Deer Creek the first two days like I do every year. Some years are good. Always very crowded. The last few years their have been a lot of folks from south of the border there. They come in large groups and don't show a lot of courtesy or hunting manners towards others. I was wondering if this problem exists at other public areas. It gets much worse every year at Deer Creek.


----------



## fishingful

Fish With Teeth said:


> Do you eat pigeons. Not a problem if you don't. I know they are an invasive species. I just wondered if you ate them?


I do not. The farmer that owns the land has a condition that pigeons and groundhogs must be shot in order to hunt. They mess up the barns/equipment and just are a pain. So I help him control them a little. But hogs love to eat them. Hogs will eat anything.


----------



## partlyable

I only killed 1 opening day on private land that we got the field in late this year. Only saw 8 in 4 hours. Hopefully next weekend will be better.


----------



## M R DUCKS

Public Spot: 3 of us got our limit on opening day, 2 of us returned for day 2 and managed only 7 together. Buddy got 2 that had bands on them !  
Fields did not look all that good this year, but birds seemed to come to this one.


----------



## TURKINATOR56

Lots of rain in areas affected the fields. The fields in other areas look great.


----------



## RobFyl

Hunted private land Saturday and Sunday. 4 men and a young lady limited both days. 150 Doves in two mornings. Had a blast!!!!


----------



## Tritonman

Me and my 2 boys shot limits on Saturday and Sunday on private. All local birds. Going to let it rest till next weekend. Hoping to see some northern flyers.


----------



## JRBASSER

I've gone to west branch the past two days in sunflower fields, only have gotten 2 birds each day. Crazy how much pressure these public fields have received in the first week! Almost no birds around now.


----------



## M R DUCKS

Where do they go


----------



## Flatty01

Tastes like chicken?


----------



## dodgeboy75

Shot 8 last night on public land, 430-6 was perfect then it seemed they were headed to roost after 630.


----------



## fishingful

That's the way they are at my house. If you want to hunt the evening hunt 3 to 6


----------



## Tritonman

Cut the breast meat off the bone. And stir fry. Yummy.


----------



## tomdury

I need to find me some private land. Every year I hunt public and never get more than about 4


----------



## dodgeboy75

tomdury said:


> I need to find me some private land. Every year I hunt public and never get more than about 4


Right now is all about concealment, head to toes and hands. I'll take feeder decoys and set my mojo away from them about 20-30 yards. If the birds start to come in then shy away I'll turn the mojo off.


----------



## TURKINATOR56

another big thing is dont move till the bird is in range. They flare easily.


----------



## Fish With Teeth

Mostly to hunters freezers MR Ducks.


----------



## TURKINATOR56

A bunch have already been on the Webber


----------



## Tritonman

Not the typical dove hunting camo. But we shoot our limits.


----------

